# Looking to breed my Springador



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey All,

I'm currently looking to see if anyone has either A. a springador B. smaller chocolate lab or C. a springer spaniel to breed by dog with. I've got a female chocolate springador (lab/springer spaniel mix) that is just starting her heat cycle right now and we are wanting to breed her out. If you have one of these males and are interested in breeding him please let me know. I'm willing to give you the pick of the litter.

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

would you want to breed her with a Brittney?


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've got a male Boykin Spaniel that would probably produce some nice pups with the female you describe. Not really on your list but I'd be open to talk of you're interested.


----------

